# au / o - prononciation



## M.T.M

Bonsoir,
J'entends parfois (surtout dans les films anciens) une nuance entre la prononciation de "*au"* et" *o".*Par exemple: ''pre*caut*ion'' et* ''not*ion''ou ''*aut*eur'' et *''ôt*er''.Est ce qu'il existe vraiment une différance subtile ou ça vient de mes oreilles?
Merci d'avance


----------



## arundhati

C'est exact, il existe une différence réelle, mais elle n'est de nos jours pas systématique.
Le meilleur exemple est sans doute avec "pomme" et "paume" qui se prononcent distinctement de manière différente.


----------



## M.T.M

Merci de votre réponse,mais je pense que pomme/paume n'est pas l'exemple de différence dont je parle.La difference entre la prononciation de ''pomme'' et ''paume'' est nette comme ''mort'' et ''mot''.Mais est ce que vous distingueriez ''m*ot''* et ''m*au*dire''?


----------



## CapnPrep

La lettre ‹o› se prononce [o] (« o fermé ») ou [ɔ] (« o ouvert »), suivant le mot. Le digramme ‹au› se prononce le plus souvent [o], mais aussi [ɔ] dans beaucoup de mots. Il n'y a donc pas de différence systématique entre ‹o› et ‹au›. Si « le meilleur exemple est sans doute avec _pomme_ et _paume_ », _pause_ et _pose_, homophones, constituent sans doute le meilleur contre-exemple. 

Le mieux, c'est de consulter le dictionnaire en cas de doute. Le TLFi par ex. donne [o] pour _précaution_, _auteur_ et _ôter_, et admet deux prononciations pour _notion_. Mais il faut savoir que dans l'usage réel, la distinction n'est pas toujours nette, surtout en syllabe inaccentuée (comme dans tous ces exemples).

Le fil suivant pourrait t'intéresser :*
de Gaulle (prononciation)

*


M.T.M said:


> Mais est ce que vous entenderiez une nuance entre ''*mot''* et ''*maud*ire''?


Officiellement, non. _Sans mot dire_ et _sans maudire_ devraient se prononcer de la même manière, avec [o]. Mais dans certaines régions, et dans certains contextes, tu peux entendre [ɔ] dans _mot_.


----------



## janpol

o peut être ouvert ou fermé (pomme - potiron) et au aussi (Paul - Paule), alors...


----------



## arundhati

M.T.M said:


> Merci de votre réponse,mais je pense que pomme/paume n'est pas l'exemple de différence dont je parle.La difference entre la prononciation de ''pomme'' et ''paume'' est nette comme ''mort'' et ''mot''.Mais est ce que vous distingueriez ''m*ot''* et ''m*au*dire''?


À ma connaissance, quand il y a une différence (et ce n'est pas toujours le cas), c'est celle-là.
Attention cependant aux accents qui peuvent induire en erreur : l'accent du midi par exemple tend à faire prononcer les "o" et "au" souvent de manière très ouverte, comme dans "pomme".


----------



## M.T.M

Peut etre que dans ma question j'aurais du employer le mot ''l'intonation'' au lieu de mot ''prononcation''.Je distingue la différence de prononciation entre [ɔ] (« o ouvert »)et [o] (« o fermé ») dans ''pomme''et''paumme'', mais il me semble qu il y a aussi une différence de l'intonation entre ''*aut*eur'' et *''ôt*er'',''p*au*se'' et ''p*o*se'' chez cerains vieux parisiens,comme si l'on accentuait ''*au'' *dans* ''au*teur'','' p*au*ser'' ,''préc*au*tion'' ou ''g*au*che''.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## janpol

Lorsqu'on parle de lla prononciation de ces sons, on doit prendre en considération les lettres qui suivent : ainsi le o de "pomme" est ouvert par le e muet (et la géminée ?) alors que celui de "pommeau" est fermé par la syllabe finale. Pour comparer o et au, il faut donc choisir des mots où ces sons sont suivis des mêmes lettres : gauche / poche, fauche / moche


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> … ainsi le o de "pomme" est ouvert par le e muet (et la géminée ?) alors que celui de "pommeau" est fermé par la syllabe finale.


Je prononce quant à moi le _o_ ouvert [ɔ] dans ces deux cas.


----------



## CapnPrep

M.T.M said:


> il me semble qu il y a aussi une différence de l'intonation entre ''*aut*eur'' et *''ôt*er'',''p*au*se'' et ''p*o*se'' chez cerains vieux parisiens


Entre _pause_ et _pose_ je ne peux imaginer aucune différence d' « intonation »… Puisque tu dis (si je t'ai bien compris) que tu entends la même voyelle [o] dans les deux cas, il s'agit peut-être d'une différence de quantité — la voyelle de _pause_ serait plus longue que celle de _pose_ — ou d'une diphtongaison de la voyelle de _pause_, éventuellement sous l'influence de l'orthographe ou d'une autre langue (étrangère ou régionale). 

Je ne crois pas que cela puisse être une survivance de l'ancienne prononciation de ‹au› en français, à moins que les vieux Parisiens en question ne soient vraiment, vraiment vieux. J'ai en effet trouvé ce curieux témoignage, datant de la fin du XVIIIe siècle :[Certains grammairiens] prétendent que ce son [‹au›] est entièrement le même que celui de l'_o_ grave. Nous nous contentons de leur demander à eux mêmes et à tous ceux qui connoissent le bon usage si l'on prononce _o _dans _hôte_… comme _au_ dans _haute_ […] On ouvre plus les lèvres, on les élève plus pour prononcer _au_. Pour rendre le son propre à l'_o_, on avance plus les lèvres en pointe, et l'on forme au dedans de la bouche une plus grande cavité. (Demandre 1769)​


----------



## Aoyama

Pour pomme et pommeau, je suis d'accord avec janpol, en français hexagonal, le o de pomme est ouvert, celui de pommeau est fermé, comme celui de paume (qui s'explique par l'étymologie "paulme" etc).
Maintenant, certaines distinctions s'estompent avec les particularités régionales françaises. Dans le Sud-Ouest (et même en Provence) on prononce pause et pose avec un _o_ ouvert /ɔ. De même on ne fera pas la différence (importante) en côte et cote, prononcés tous les deux encore une fois avec un _o_ ouvert /ɔ. En fait, le o fermé est très peut présent dans ces régions.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour _pommeau_, le TFLi et le Petit Robert — qui prennent en compte l'harmonie vocalique — donnent la  prononciation [pɔmo] pour le « français hexagonal ».



Aoyama said:


> En fait, le o fermé est très peut présent dans ces régions.


  Il est présent systématiquement dans les syllabes finales ouvertes, tout comme en français standard. Mais la question de M.T.M ne porte ni sur l'ouverture de la voyelle (apparemment), ni sur l'accent du Midi.


----------



## Aoyama

> Pour _pommeau_, le TFLi et le Petit Robert — qui prennent en compte l'harmonie vocalique — donnent la prononciation [pɔmo] pour le « français hexagonal ».


Bravo. Je n'arriverais pas à prononcer [pɔmo], même en me forçant.
Pour la question initiale, je ne sais pas. Se demander si il y a une différence entre "o" (au et o) revient peut-être à comparer le o ouvert et le o fermé. Mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## M.T.M

Merci de vos réponses.Je pense que CapnPrep a bien compris ma question.Si la voyelle de _pause_ était plus longue que celle de _pose_ ou pas?Je vous prie de ne pas me prendre pour un fantôme venant du XVIIIe siècle.


----------



## Grop

En tout cas pour moi pause et pose sont homophones.

(Mais pas côte et cote, bien que je vive en Provence ).


----------



## clamor

Je me permet de dépoussiérer ici pour apporter un élément qui n'a pas été soulevé mais qui répond un peu à la question.
Il s'agit de l'*orthoépie*, la prononciation "type Comédie Française", _the_ prononciation. En réalité elle a varié pas mal en fonction des écoles depuis 2 siècles, mais on peut en retenir une constante, c'est que rien n'est simple.
Par exemple en général *au* est /o/, mais dans _Paul_ (mais non _Paule_),_ saur_ c'est /ɔ/. Dans_ aurore_, _austère_, _auréole_, _Maurice_, c'est variable. Dans _aussi_, _auteur_, _paupière_ c'est /o/... Pareil pour *ô* qui "devait" se prononcer /o/ dans _côté_, mais était ouvert dans _hôpital_... De même, le *-ot* final était au XIXe prononcé ouvert (_pot_ ne rimait pas avec _peau_), et on disait b*o*sse /ɔ/ mais end*o*sse /o/.

Bref, ces distinctions sont très artificielles et pour la plupart désuètes.


----------



## Terio

Au Québec :

On prononce avec o fermé /o/ :

auteur, ôter, paume, mot, maudire, pause, pose, de Gaulle, mot, Paule, au, gauche, fauche, haute, aurore, côté, pot, peau, endosse.

On prononce avec o ouvert /ɔ/ :

précaution, notion, pomme, mort, potiron, Paul, intonation, prononciation, pommeau, poche, moche, cote, austère, auréole, boréal, Maurice, hôpital, bosse,

On a les deux dans aurore /o/ -  /ɔ/.

On distingue côte ne se prononce pas comme cote ou cotte. Ôte et haute ne se prononcent pas comme hotte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

Le sujet de ce fil est beaucoup trop vaste ; il sort du cadre de ce forum où chaque fil doit discuter de termes spécifiques et où les listes de mots ne sont pas admises. Ce fil est par conséquent fermé.

Merci de votre compréhension.

Maître Capello
Modérateur


----------

